# Doraxxx sweet dreams xxx 6dec2011



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

My Little old lady Dora my lovely Rat xxx passed away a couple of days ago... My other oldie is heart broken and so am I xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Dora and scamper freely at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im so sorry these times are so hard r.i.p. babes


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She was a really beautiful rat((hugs)), scamper free at the bridge little one, send strong thoughts to your sister so she isnt missing you too much.


----------

